
Ruby: Fibers vs Continuations - luccastera
http://all-thing.net/fibers
======
pmjordan
I wish we had either (ideally both) in the JVM. I frequently come across
situations with clojure where using a coroutine or continuation would be the
cleanest solution. There are various libraries that use some kind of bytecode
instrumentation to achieve it, but this places serious constraints on where
and how you can use them. Really, this needs to be a VM feature.

I wonder if it's possible to apply the same hack as this one for .NET:

<http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/cc164086.aspx>

Basically, use the low-level, OS (C) fiber/coroutine facility and attach the
fiber as a thread.

~~~
davatk
It mainly deals with Scheme, but
<http://portal.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=1086393> examines implementing
continuations on VMs that don't support them.

------
carterschonwald
As far as I can tell, fibers can be implemented from continuations as long as
you have first class closures. I think the better question is what are the
best continuation based abstractions to be included in a language's standard
library :)

